# Quite Natural Paintpot Dupes



## myystiqueen (Feb 6, 2009)

Are there any dupes for Quite natural PaintPot that came with the N Collection??

is Constructivist alike??


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Feb 7, 2009)

construtivst is darker i think and its a frost while quite natural is a matte.  Dont they still have quite natural up on the mac website? i think its a permanant product?  If not i think mac's bamboom paint is similar


----------



## panda0410 (Feb 7, 2009)

^^Nope, not on the AU site, which is where she is from 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





There is a Quite Natural on AU ebay - its good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Look here ~

Ebay Quite Natural


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Feb 7, 2009)

^^ ooooooohhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## myystiqueen (Feb 8, 2009)

hey... thanks for all the help guys... ^^


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Feb 9, 2009)

I don't know of any dupes but if you can't find it on maccosmetics.com, you can get it from allcosmeticswholesale.com. I think quite natural is a pretty unique brown and I haven't seen any dupes of it.


----------

